# Albion tug



## leslie angeletos (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone have info about Albion,


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

leslie angeletos said:


> Anyone have info about Albion,


Any more clues?

Nationality, period of time, etc


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

wightlink have a small tug called the albion based in pompey harbour.


----------



## leslie angeletos (Nov 4, 2009)

My g-g-grandfather John Stoker, his sons Robert, and John Stoker are associated with the Albion. I have them as engineer, master, and stoker.I think it would be 1840-1960.They lived in the North Shields and surronding area's.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

leslie angeletos said:


> My g-g-grandfather John Stoker, his sons Robert, and John Stoker are associated with the Albion. I have them as engineer, master, and stoker.I think it would be 1840-1960.They lived in the North Shields and surronding area's.


I can find numerous ALBION's in the London area; 1 in the Tees area, but none in the Tyne area at present.


----------



## leslie angeletos (Nov 4, 2009)

where is pompey harbour?


----------



## leslie angeletos (Nov 4, 2009)

*Albion*

I think it sailed from N or S. Shields. At least that is where my relatives were from.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

leslie angeletos said:


> where is pompey harbour?


PORTSMOUTH, Hampshire


----------

